# [SOLVED] IR3045 error code E000019-0000



## jngassa (Mar 20, 2014)

My printer IR 3045 displays error code E000019-0000 
1. what does it mean.

2. how can I resolve the problem


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: IR3045 error code E000019-0000*

Hi, welcome to TSF

E000019-0000 - The waste toner bottle needs to be emptied and cleaned. More details here: How to find waste toner in canon ir 3045 - Fixya


----------



## jngassa (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: IR3045 error code E000019-0000*

Hi team,

Suggested solution worked, thanks so much.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: IR3045 error code E000019-0000*

Thanks for posting back. I'll mark this thread as solved. :smile:


----------

